# The Harlequin - Jack MkV with Friction Slot System 'Versa-Forktip'



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Hey Friends,

As i posted the Alchemist me and Byudzai chatted a little bit and he gave me the idea how i could get better performance with a friction slot system!
So a Redesign had to happen, i proudly present to you the Harlequin:














I made it from two cutting boards from darker and lighter wood and the core is airplane like beech multiplex with 0.5mm thin layers! Some abachi spacers are build on one side and i tried to make a chess board theme like slingshot with my new tablesaw! Only swelled on one side because i liked the chess-board look so much 

The Fork can handle Flatbands from one layer Theraband Blue up to two Layer Theraband Gold! I only had 2040 tubes for attachment but any tubes smaller than 6mm diameter should work fine! You can attach single and double Tube Bandsets!



























I hope you like it, thanks for having a look! I hope i can make more of them soon!
If you have any questions or some tips for execution i would love to hear them!

I wish you a nice day,
Jack


----------



## ebslancepierre (Jun 17, 2015)

very nice work !!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

That is Chessstastick  I like that ska them 
Hell of a shooter 
Cheers


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

I want to take a bite out of its so tasty looking!!!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Jack739 said:


> If you have any questions or some tips for execution i would love to hear them!


Personally, I don't think you need any tips.  The lamination and shaping are just so perfect...

Great job!


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

ebslancepierre said:


> very nice work !!


Thank you so much Buddy 



leon13 said:


> That is Chessstastick  I like that ska them **** of a shooter Cheers


Haha Thank you so much Leon 



Metropolicity said:


> I want to take a bite out of its so tasty looking!!!


I had the same idea while oiling it haha!! Thank you so much Metro, means alot 



d3moncow said:


> Jack739 said:
> 
> 
> > If you have any questions or some tips for execution i would love to hear them!
> ...


Wow thanks Buddy, you're too kind


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Dass ist absolut Geil!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice


----------



## unkraut (Feb 1, 2014)

Ahoj.

Bitte ein Clip dazu......


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Jack you did a great job on the new design it looks sweet keep them coming they will only get better


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

Jack that is SMOKINN bud.!!!!!!

Beautiful lay out, excellent laminating and fantastic shape. You are very quickly becoming one of my favourite shooter makers whose shooters I really enjoy looking at.

Thank you for the look see.( dont forget the flowers in your pictures hahahahaha)

Clint


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Jack, can you take a quick flight over and do my living room floor like that? That's pretty spectacular, mate! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Love checkered patterns. I think it adds such an interesting flair to a project -charming or dramatic. The diamond-chain palm swell on one side only was a good decision.

I REALLY like how this one looks. And you are making excellent use of your *NEW* table saw. But... I think you are missing out. Coping saw insanity. It's waaay much more fun, you know.









Wonderful job, Jack. I really like this one! Charming and classy.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very Nice!  Way to go!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool and fascinating.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Checkmate in 3 moves.... 

Again awesome and inspiring work, my friend! Man, you have incedible fast growing skills!

The versatile band/tube attachment system is really awesome. A great shooter and checkered flag in the next SOTM race for sure


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Oh wow what a feedback!! And why in the world is there a smilie limit.. haha



JTslinger said:


> Dass ist absolut Geil!


Das ist absolut perfektes deutsch, thank you so much for the praise Jeremy 



Arnisador78 said:


> Nice


Thanks Bud (;



unkraut said:


> Ahoj.
> Bitte ein Clip dazu......


Voila:

And for my friends on the phone a link:
https:// 
m.youtube.com/watch?v=AaVFSIXV7as



bigron said:


> Jack you did a great job on the new design it looks sweet keep them coming they will only get better


Thank you so much Bigron! I will definitly make some more 



Barky Bow said:


> Jack that is SMOKINN bud.!!!!!!
> 
> Beautiful lay out, excellent laminating and fantastic shape. You are very quickly becoming one of my favourite shooter makers whose shooters I really enjoy looking at.
> 
> ...


Clint you're too kind man! I had the idea about taking some flower pictures this time, but i think it should be places in a cookie jar but as i finished it i wanted to show you the outcome as fast as possible..  but the next presentation will contain flowers! Thanks Bud!



Dayhiker said:


> Jack, can you take a quick flight over and do my living room floor like that? That's pretty spectacular, mate!


HAHAHA Dude, that would be a task  thank you so much for the praise 



Poiema said:


> Love checkered patterns. I think it adds such an interesting flair to a project -charming or dramatic. The diamond-chain palm swell on one side only was a good decision.
> 
> I REALLY like how this one looks. And you are making excellent use of your *NEW* table saw. But... I think you are missing out. Coping saw insanity. It's waaay much more fun, you know.
> 
> ...


You're so right, at first it started as a simple test, using some techniques i've seen on videos from MTM Woods (check him out Lady P, you,ll proppably gonna like his work alot  ), but playing around with this new pattern was very interesting and i like the outcome too! 

And another + for coping saws! I have my Proxxon DSH since 2 years now and i did ALL my other laminations with this coping saw and a beltsander  love this type of maschine, it was my first saw and my second tool, for my last build i sliced a 3cm piece of karelian burlwood into 3 slices with my coping saw and used them for the alchemist forks 

Thank you so much for your words Poiema, its always a great pleasure and honour 



Can-Opener said:


> Very Nice!  Way to go!


Thank you SO much Can-Opener means alot!!  



Bob Fionda said:


> Cool and fascinating.


You're too kind Buddy  great that you like her!



flicks said:


> Checkmate in 3 moves....
> Again awesome and inspiring work, my friend! Man, you have incedible fast growing skills!
> The versatile band/tube attachment system is really awesome. A great shooter and checkered flag in the next SOTM race for sure


Hahaha!! Flicks, you're too kind my Friend  i can only give these words back to you, your execution and your designs are outa space!! It would be an absolute dream to see me at the next SSOTM racing with you again o.o ! HAHA

But what i really want is your opinion about these forktips, so if a gathering dont happen in the next time, it might happen that a Jack will make a journey to you for some 'Beta-testing' 
again Thanks and all the best my Friend!


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Exquisite checker board effect. Sure took a lot of precision sawing and clamping to make the planchet you used for scales. Hats off for patience and imagination.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Exquisite checker board effect. Sure took a lot of precision sawing and clamping to make the planchet you used for scales. Hats off for patience and imagination.


Thank you so much for the praise Chuck! 
it was a pleasure to play with my new tablesaw!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

AWESOME :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

crypter27 said:


> AWESOME :wave: :wave: :wave:


Thank you SO much Buddy


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

You're welcome brother!


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Super sweet to look at! Amazing job!


----------



## gonene1 (May 24, 2015)

beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Ifab25 said:


> Super sweet to look at! Amazing job!


Thank you so much lfab25! 



gonene1 said:


> beautiful piece of work.


You´re too kind gonene1


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Great design and execution man. Your woodwork is inspiring! Really eager to see how those versa tips feel in practice -- looks like a rock solid design. Any reflections so far?


----------



## Jack739 (May 30, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> Great design and execution man. Your woodwork is inspiring! Really eager to see how those versa tips feel in practice -- looks like a rock solid design. Any reflections so far?


Thank you so much Byu! 

i had this slings out for shooting twice so far... but i have to admit that i´m moving to another appartment right now so freetime is rare atm 

But these two sessions where beautiful, i took a double 2040 Bandset and one Single TBG with me and flipped a can over a field in sunset, was very cool, because as the flatband broke, i switched bands in no seconds and knocked the can away 

I have to play with that attachment, but so far i can´t complain anything! Maybe you can, there is something in the oven for you Bud, just give me some time


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ekul2904 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi,

I am a new member but have been watching from the sidelines for a long time. Is there any chance you could give some more detail about that fork/elastic attachment (either in the form of a link to another thread discussing them or photos). I am very keen on no tie attachments at the moment

Thanks '

Luke


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Outstanding shooter !


----------



## enzo61 (Apr 12, 2018)

Jack739

Very, very good Slingshot................Fantastic Work.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That is incredible work! I love the look and how you incorporated both bands and tubes!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Guys, this is extreme necroing...


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Love the attachment method, I might use this. Very nice work, thank you for sharing.


----------

